# advice on slow worms



## flashman (Jul 2, 2015)

hi
ive just moved to a new home with a large garden that was badly overgrown and unusable. so im have a clear up. im half way to having a nice 'wild section with small pond and wild flowers grasses. and whilst mowing a patch of long grass I want as a lawn I noticed I have slow worm/s, a large adult male went rushing into the longer flower bed.

the advice I need is, how can I build a hibernation/nesting site for them? I know about the usual 'compost heap' etc, but don't yet have one. so im thinking of a more purpose built sanctuary. I need to do this asap as its soon that time of year for females nesting to give birth

any tips or plans available?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

If you have an area of short grass and bare soil near some scrub thats a good starter. On v this place some old corrugated iron and carpet. Make sure that the area is southerly facing. You will find that the Slow Worms will hide under the sheets and come out to bask when warm enough.It will also attract slugs and earthworms for food.

For the hibernaculum I would either build a large compost heap or get lots of rubble and dig this in and out of the ground.

Good luck, they are my favourite British reptile.


----------

